# papers



## blues (May 15, 2009)

hello im looking for the name off some papers in the costa del sol area that have jobs and property for rent in thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blues said:


> hello im looking for the name off some papers in the costa del sol area that have jobs and property for rent in thanks



The Sur in English and the Friday ad are two that spring to mind. Both can be found on line

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

blues said:


> hello im looking for the name off some papers in the costa del sol area that have jobs and property for rent in thanks


Hi Blues ... welcome 

You could start with the Sur in English (website Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News) also the Euro Weekly (dont have the site to hand), Costa del Sol News also has an online copy I believe ...... 

Jobs are very very difficult to come across at the moment and the papers are a little bit sparse jobs wise! you could try some of the recruitment sites but again not much available at the moment ..... a starting point, Recruit Spain, Ambient, but again if you google you will find more.

A good rental site is Kyero - google for the full web address .... covers most areas of Spain and linked to a lot of Agents.

Hope this helps as a starting point .... best of luck!!! :ranger: Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> The Sur in English and the Friday ad are two that spring to mind. Both can be found on line
> 
> Jo xx


ooops we must stop meeting like this Jo !


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

As Jojo and Sue have said there are a number of papers and any number of magazines but they are not the place to look for jobs unless you are a call-girl or boy (or in-between) want to sell timeshare points or start a MLM deal. There are very few "real" jobs ever advertised. I even had a site Working in Spain - Working in Spain but there is virtually no activity. If you are looking for work here, you really need to be here and look around. Rentals again are usually best found from bar noticeboards, lamp-posts or word of mouth. 

MASS unemployment here and sadly likely to get worse!


----------

